# skeleton flamingos



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

O.K My Aunt has ordered these!

My husbands grandma has a VERY Nice house with no plastic crap. 3 years ago His Aunt and I bought one of the flamingos from Oriental trading that has the different outfits. 
We put the Flamingo in her yard with a sign around it's neck that said "Do not Move Me if you Want your Garden to Grow - Signed Placebo Flamingo.

Sence then he has come and gone, changed outfits, showed up in different areas in the yard, on the fence, on the roof, brought friends, etc. in fact when She went to Florida to visit her sister we had one sent down there to wait for her.

This year we are thinking about a Flamingo Nativity Scene.

She "knows" it is us, but she can't prove it! Neighbors have seen us, but we tell them "You See NOTHING!"

Geeze, I need a Hobby....Oh Yeah Halloween!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

childofthenight said:


> seventh avenue gifts sells these I think there real funny they have an online catalog I gotta have some!!! skeleton flamingos!!! ha ha (sorry I live in a trailer park).


That would be perfect for those of us that live in FL!

Are they pink?
LOL


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

And I thought I had seen everything..... too funny, I need those!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

natascha that is soo funny wow that must be fun!!!!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Love, I'll have to share this with my flamingo collecting co-worker.thanks


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I just looked them up, they are awesome!!! But they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.seventhavenue.com/Gifts--Collectibles/Halloween/Party-Skel-A-Mingo.pro


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh..... those things are too funny! Great find childofthenight.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, it makes me feel wanted! glad you all like them. see I knew youns would think they were cool..........also ,Thanks wilbert for posting a link! I havent figured how to include them in my text yet. I gotta keep tryin.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

sorry wilbret spelled wrong


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

natasha - you're too funny. I wish I had relatives like you.


----------



## drbones (Sep 17, 2004)

Those things crack me up. I might have to pic up a few.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Go great with a swamp theme.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh man, I need to get some & put 'em in my sister's garden. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

We've already got the flamingoes that you can change the costumes on year round to reflect the season/holiday...so you can darne well bet I'm ordering these for Halloween!  They blow my witch flamingo out of the water...LOL 

Thanks so much for sharing...these are fantastic!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are so cool -- I'm going to get some of the cheap pink ones and try painting them myself -- maybe put some glow in the dark paint on the bones!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

We kidnapped a pink flamingo (for a friend. long story...) last x-mas and have sent ransom notes and demands to no avail. I think we will have to return the former santa-flamingo as a skeleton and say "You took too long!"

DB


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

They have just the skel-a-mingos at www.whatonearth.com as well. (The one at 7th Ave website is for the "party pack.")


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

childofthenight said:


> Thanks for the replys, it makes me feel wanted! glad you all like them. see I knew youns would think they were cool..........also ,Thanks wilbert for posting a link! I havent figured how to include them in my text yet. I gotta keep tryin.


"youns"!! child, you made me homesick - my folks live in Irwin.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Oops, sorry about that... The web addy is www.whatonearthcatalog.com. The item number is AY1492 and they're $14.95 a pair plus $5.95 shipping. I'll post pics when they arrive!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

I ordered myself a pair of these last week! They are backordered until the 24th of this month, but they will go splendid with our Florida oriented Halloween theme...

Thanks again for letting us know about these! They are fabulous!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I LOVE the skeleton flamingos! 

There's a plant nursery that has 120 pairs of flamingos on the front lawn on a main street here in Boise. They are always in different formations and they "talk" to each other via the reader board. It's histerical. I have emailed them the links so that they could see the skeleton flamingos. If you're interested in how the flamingos at the nursery came to be and how famous they are, check it out on: www.franzwitte.com Look under retail, then Our Flamingos. I think I'll adopt a pair and paint them myself.


----------



## jason Kruger (Sep 5, 2007)

These are just too cool. I had seen them once before, but couldn't remember where. Thanks for the links!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Does anybody know of any other great Halloween decorations like these skel-a-mingos? We try to go for more of a comedic theme around our place because the ToT's age range is so varied.

Any other items anyone may know of that are along the lines of these great skel-a-mingos would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Woo-Hoo!! I just got mine yesterday. These are going to be a great addition to my yard display. I love 'em!!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

aww man I didn't get mine yet my wife ordered them weeks and weeks ago I gotta call them!


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Mine arrived this morning from What on Earth catalog. If you ordered from them, be sure to open the box and check them out right away. I ordered two sets and one of the boxes only had 1 in it. I called and it appears that they are very eager to correct the problem right away. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

Guys, I saw these and thought "how clever". I liked them so much I told my mom about them and to be on the lookout for some Flamingos....next day....I arrived home to find 3 Life Size Pink Flamingos on my front porch.....now they're life size Deadmingos. They are SOOOO easy to make. Anyone on this forum can make these and have them come out great. If I can ever remember to bring my camera to work, I'll try and post some pictures (if I can figure out how to do it...rather ungifted at that sort of stuff).

BTW...my friend at work saw the picture of the Skelemingos and fell in love too...so I made her a pair and they've been the hit of the office all day....make some....it's fun...and CHEAPER and we ALL like CHEAPER!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Here are the ones I made from regular pink flamingos -- I bought them before I saw the link to the cheap pair at the What On Earth catalog -- I saved a few bucks doing it myself, but I would have bought the pre-made ones just because I think it would have been easier and I think they look better -- but these didn't come out too bad and it only took about an hour to paint them. I also put a couple of coats of glow in the dark paint on them too so hopefully they might glow a little!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*got mine*

hey I got mine.they came in a coffin had a death type certificate 2 pink roses and I think their drink stirs or things you stick in your plants.I put the pics in my photobucket .


----------

